
Police Emails About Ahmed Mohamed: 'This Is What Happens When We Screw Up' - us0r
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/police-emails-about-ahmed-mohamed-this-is-what-happens-when-we-screw-up
======
junto
The article doesn't make it clear (to me). Where did these emails come from?
Were they leaked or hacked?

~~~
kayfox
It looks like they were part of a Freedom of Information Act request.

